

Ask HN: Do you use / have a smartwatch? Why do you use it? - NicoJuicy

I was wondering why people would use a smartwatch? It seems like constant interruption for me and &quot;useless&quot; functionality. I could be wrong off course, that&#x27;s why i&#x27;m asking.<p>Do you have a smartwatch? Which one and do you use it? What&#x27;s the most important functionality for you?
======
taylorling
I have a Moto 360 and I used it everyday. Mainly using it for notification
peek to see if I needed to respond immediately on them when the phone is in my
pocket - I only turned on the notification for the apps that I cared about.
Also often I used it to make call, send message, add quick reminder/note using
voice when I am driving.

Though I must say it is not a must-have, just an extension to the smartphone,
which is doing just fine without any other accessories.

The only one main issue with current gen smart watch is the battery life
(except the Pebble of course), which can be frustrating because you need to
charge it everyday, especially some of them need special charging docks (like
Moto 360), but so far I am already used to it, so it was an OK for me, still,
if you run out of battery, you can't even tell the time which is slightly not-
so-funny sometimes.

------
Fiahil
I wear a moto 360 since October.

Almost all key functionality are completely useless, and Android wear is so
poorly designed, that it gets in the way when you actually want to use the
small set of useful functions.

The only thing that's relevant, to me, is the notifications. I don't mind the
interruptions and usually I discard them pretty quickly on the watch when it's
not relevant. In this case, vibrations are way more clever than sound or
light, it's a shame that it's the only component that has been left over
during the design of the watch :/ (yes, it sounds and feels like an old nokia
3310 on a wooden table)

In a perfect future, you would have a multitude of vibration patterns, sensors
and strength instead of a not-working-heart-rate-sensor.

------
atmosx
I have a pebble. I use it on my work office and when I drive in order to see
who's calling, who's texting and what while keeping my phone silent mode.

------
mro95
I think smartwatches are fancy watches. It's a gadget, the key feature is
still the clock and fast notifications i think.

